# Front drum brake spring location



## Ohio66GTO (May 19, 2014)

Looking for some help with the location of all the springs. I made the mistake of pulling them all off without taking pictures or leaving one side together since I have the shop manual. Unfortunately the shop manual doesn’t specify which ones go where. I bought a Dorman brand kit and there are two different size springs that go at the bottom by the adjuster. One is a slightly smaller diameter then the other. Is one for the passenger and one for the driver side? I attached a picture. One is brown and the other is white. If anyone has any pictures that would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks like you may be missing a few parts with that kit. I don't think it is complete.

https://www.gtoforum.com/f50/front-drum-brakes-diagram-22492/


----------



## Ohio66GTO (May 19, 2014)

This is everything I got in the kit. I just can’t figure out which springs go into those copper colored pieces. It’s either the blue ones or the green ones. Also I’m not sure if there is a driver/passenger spring between the two at the bottom of the picture since one is smaller then the other. The ones that came off were identical. Any idea if it makes a difference?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ohio66GTO said:


> This is everything I got in the kit. I just can’t figure out which springs go into those copper colored pieces. It’s either the blue ones or the green ones. Also I’m not sure if there is a driver/passenger spring between the two at the bottom of the picture since one is smaller then the other. The ones that came off were identical. Any idea if it makes a difference?



Don't think it makes a difference. No "left" or "rights." One was made in southern China while the other in norther China. You could also use your old ones if they are still in good shape.


----------



## Ohio66GTO (May 19, 2014)

Hahaha. Ok. Do you know which hold down spring goes into the adjuster? There are different springs.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

https://www.gtoforum.com/f50/front-drum-brakes-diagram-22492/

fair picture here .........


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

Hope this helps


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> https://www.gtoforum.com/f50/front-drum-brakes-diagram-22492/
> 
> fair picture here .........




Same one I posted earlier??


----------

